# Great Texas-Style BBQ Sauce Recipe?



## katemail13 (Nov 4, 2013)

I'm looking for a great Texas-style BBQ sauce recipe.  I have a simple and good one, but I'm always looking for a better one.  Anyone from Texas (or anywhere else) have a Texas sauce recipe they're willing to share? 

Thanks!

Katie


----------



## diamondmarco (Nov 5, 2013)

Katie,

I came across these a few years ago. Substitute items you might not have (brisket rub,etc.).

The Best Barbecue in Texas
(Which of course means the world?)
 
 Wild Ed’s BBQ Sauce

1 large bottle ketchup
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 cup apple cider vinegar
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tbsp of Paprika
1 tbsp liquid smoke
i/2 cup molasses
coarse black pepper to taste(at least 1 tablespoon)
1 tbsp of brisket rub
I usually put a little scotch or whiskey in it.
Mix in sauce pan and bring to a simmer then bottle.
I try to put some drippings from the brisket into the sauce when

I slice the meat, for extra flavor when serving.   Do not save

left over sauce with meat drippings in it as it will go rancid.  

Add drippings to just enough sauce to serve at the time.

Here's another

Chipotle Barbecue Sauce Recipe

35 min | 20 min prep

SERVES 6 , 3 cups
1 (7 ounce) can chipotle chiles in adobo
1 teaspoon vegetable oil
1 cup chopped onion
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 cup ketchup
3/4 cup water
1/4 cup brown sugar
3 tablespoons vinegar
1 tablespoon mustard
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
. Drain chilies reserve sauce Set aside 4 chilies aside and 1

tablespoon adobo sauce . Reserve remainder for furture use.
Heat 1 teaspoon of oil in skillet over medium-high heat , add

onions and garlic. Cook 5 minutes or until tender, stirring

constantly .
Stir in chilies and sauce. Cook for one minute.
Stir in ketchup and next 5 ingredients.
Bring to a boil , reduce heat and simmer 10 minutes.
Remove from heat and set aside.
This is a spicey sauce and it tast better if it sits for a

while. You can control the heat with more or less chilies. It

will keep in the refrigerator for up to a week.

another

Peach Chipotle BBQ Sauce Recipe

Don't know if it's 'correct' or authentic but it's good.  Of course, you can add as much or

little chipotle as your palate desires. Next time, I plan to use

prepared chili sauce instead of the ketchup.
by Elmotoo

55 min | 10 min prep

64 oz
2 (24 ounce) jars peaches, undrained
1 onion
1/2 cup molasses
1/4 cup brown sugar
2 tbs ketchup
2 tbs red wine vinegar
1 tbs Worcestershire sauce
1 tbs chipotle chile in adobo
1 tbs minced garlic
1 tbs minced fresh ginger
1 tsp salt
Combine all ingredients in food processor & puree.
Simmer in saucepan over medium low heat until reduced by 1/3.

Taste for seasoning!

and the last one

Chipotle Barbecue Sauce Recipe

This is a nice, simple chipotle sauce...this amount is enough

for a slab of ribs or one whole cut-up chicken. Slap it on

during the last few minutes of grilling, if done sooner, it may

blacken and burn quickly.
by Hey Jude

17 min | 10 min prep

1 cup
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/4 teaspoon dried chipotle powder
1/4 teaspoon cumin
1/3 cup red wine
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
1/2 cup ketchup
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
In a medium saucepan, combine olive oil, garlic powder, chipotle

chile powder and cumin.
Allow to heat through, while stirring, for 1 minute. Add red

wine and brown sugar. Simmer for 2-3 minutes.
Add soy sauce, vinegar, ketchup and Worcestershire sauce.
Simmer 2 minutes more. Remove from heat; allow to cool slightly

before using.
* grill ribs, pork, chicken, etc., until almost cooked and then

brush on the sauce, turning constantly, until glazed and smells

really good.

If you come up with a variation that you like please post it. Nothin'  better than a good sauce on good BBQ.

Enjoy!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 5, 2013)

Give this a try...JJ

Texas Bold Bubba Q Juice

1T Paprika

2T Ancho Chile Powder

2tsp Onion Powder

1tsp Garlic Powder

1tsp Salt

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Cumin

1tsp Mexican Oregano

2 Chipotle Chiles in Adobo, chopped or

2tsp Chipotle Powder

Briefly heat in a Sauce Pot over low heat until fragrant and add:

2-12oz Heinz Chili Sauce

12oz Dark Beer

2T Tomato Paste

1/4-1/2C Brn Sugar or Honey

1/4C Texas Pete Hot sauce

2T Worcestershire Sauce

Cayenne Pepper to taste

Simmer sauce to desired thickness and adjust seasoning to your taste.

Add, Brown Sugar, Salt, Pepper and Cayenne Pepper to taste.

Makes about 4 Cups.


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello katemail.   I am old school and do not use sauce.  I serve it on the side.  Now to your original question ( remembering I am old School ):  You have received 2 really great sounding sauce recipes above.  As I stated I serve sauce on the side.  It seems to me that que has almost become more about the sauce than the smoked meat.  I mean NO disrespect to the other members who posted, it's just a personal preference based on tradition.  Sauce.  As I rarely use it myself, but I know others like it I do make a BBQ sauce.  Life for me is too short to play with 10,00 ingredients and cook for 4 hours for a BBQ sauce.  I really don't like sweet sauce on my meat ( when I occasionally add it ).  I start with by finely chopping 1/2 large yellow onion and sauteing in butter.  As the onion gets tender, throw in 1 tablespoon GEBHARDTS Chili Powder ( this is important because of the flavour mix of the brand ) and saute for abut a minute.  Now pour in a bottle of off the shelf BBQ sauce ( Chef Jimmy is cringing now, LOL ).  Throw in a teaspoon of garlic granules/powder.  Add i can of you favorite lager or if adventorous in 12oz. can Guiness.  I have never written this down so from here it is taste test.  Add garlic to your taste. Add butter and beer/ale to cut the sweetness to your taste.  Cayenne can be added should you want a little heat.

Danny


----------



## katemail13 (Nov 11, 2013)

KC5TPY - I only mean to use the sauce on the side.  I want the smoked meat flavor, with just a hint of sauce. 

Thanks everyone!  All these sound excellent.  Now to choose which to try first...

Katie


----------

